# Are you more attracted to longer or shorter hair?



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Which would you prefer on a guy/gal?

I went with "I'm male - Longer" because, In general, I'm more attracted to girls with longer hair, and I'm pretty sure I'm male. :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It doesn't matter to me. I like guys with long hair and with short.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It doesn't matter, but i like longer hair in general. :stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not too picky about it but I prefer longer hair. Really short hair on a woman looks too boy-ish to me, I think longer hair looks more feminine and I find it more appealing and attractive.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

<-- male
Depends on the girl some look better with short some better with long.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I like guys to have hair that is at least graspable, but most guys don't wear their hair that long these days. But I don't really care about such things.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

As I've been getting older I've found myself more attracted to longer hair on a guy. I don't know why though. :stu I haven't always been attracted to longer hair, then again I think it really depends on the person.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I like guys with shorter or no hair.. it just looks sexier. :yes Long hair isn't bad though.


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

I like longer hair on a guy..but not too long..
But since the (human) love of my life has short hair...I love short hair also


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Weird I'm the only one so far who put short. I mean short for a girl, not short like a guys hair.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Longer hair, mostly. But it really depends on the person. Some women look really good with short hair.



JayDee said:


> I like longer hair on a guy..but not too long..
> But since the (human) love of my life has short hair...I love short hair also


Human? You have alien lovers on the side, then?


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I usually like guys with long hair. And guys with dreadlocks :fall woo :banana :b (Although some guys don't look good with long hair/dreadlocks.) BUT I don't discriminate guys with short hair. I like them all :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

It doesn't matter.

It's funny - ever since I cut my hair, the question I get asked the most often is, "What does your boyfriend think of it?"

It's funny because he likes it short, but I think his hair is WAY too short. He says I can't say anything about it because it's his head. (But I have to look at it.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I prefer short hair on guys.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I like guys with hair in between short and long.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like guys with longer hair. I find it more attractive for some reason. I dont know if its a phase I am going through or what. Not to long though. Definitely not shoulder length.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Overall, I like longer hair on a girl, but short hair can be good as well. I tend to like shoulder length hair the best on an girl.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I like short hair on guys, very very few guys look good with long hair and most of them are rock stars. :b But it doesn't have to be extremely short.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I love long hair on guys, but that being said, not all guys look good with long hair! It really depends on the guy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer women with long hair. It just strikes me as more feminine & sexy.

My own has has gone from one extreme to the other over the last 15 years. Back in high school I used to have about the longest hair of any male, only one or two guys could rival me on this measure. Now I trim my hair to 4mm.

I go from around 18 inches of hair to measuring it in millimeters.


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

interesting how more guys like long hair..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nbll12 said:


> interesting how more guys like long hair..


Long hair is winning by 2 to 1 with the female voters so far. Looks like I'm screwed yet again, since my hair is anything but long.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't stand long hair on guys. The thought of a guy having longer and more luxurious hair than me makes me mad. :mum I don't know why so many girls want guys that look like girls. I'm a huge supporter of guys keeping their hair short.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> nbll12 said:
> 
> 
> > interesting how more guys like long hair..
> ...


I'm surprised so many girls like longer hair styles on guys. I thought for sure short hair would be more popular with the female voters. I should show this thread to my sister, she's been after me to get my hair cut. hehe. Shes totally against my new look and thinks guys with long hair look like they let themelves go.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I've always had an attraction to guys with long hair for some reason. I guess because it's usually so soft and fun to play with. Everyone has short hair but it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

There's just something about a guy with long hair


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't care a whole lot about hair.

Sometimes I think It'd be more interesting if girls were all bald, you know?


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

For me it really depends on the girl.


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

I like hair that has some form or style. Long, stringy hair never held much appeal for me.


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm a girl and I like short hair on guys.


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

Fly said:


> Longer hair, mostly. But it really depends on the person. Some women look really good with short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...NO..well, maybe :b, but I meant my cats!!


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

long hair on guys. however i like the look of a buzz cut, too. on girls it doesn't matter so much. a shaved head can also be attractive. think sinead o'connor. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My hair is pretty short, and I am pretty sure I am a guy (at 29 years, I think I should know). I like girls with longer hair, if it were as short as mine, it would be scary, like a mohawk plus some.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Mullets. Best of both worlds, baby!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

My husband and I were both letting our hair grow out and it was getting beyond shoulder length for me and chin length for him and then--all the sudden we both decided to cut our hair really short.

I must say I prefered his hair a bit longer, but he looks great with it short, too.

My longer hair made me look kind of old-hippyish--that's not who I am at all, so the shorter hair is better for me, I think--even though I love long hair.

We both work full time, commute to work, and are gym rats, so we shower a lot and the short hair suits our lifestyle quite well.

As far as other people, I think their own personal choice is what suits them best.


Suzi


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm not too picky about it but I prefer longer hair. Really short hair on a woman looks too boy-ish to me, I think longer hair looks more feminine and I find it more appealing and attractive.


 :agree You took the words wright from my mouth. Also, I prefer the hair to be strait, black and shiny. And this goes good with dark eyes. And maybe glasses, I find them very sexy, not sun glasses.

I find looks very important in a women, and a woman like described above would turn me on, and would also rise my anxiety a lot, too :b


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

I think some girls can look extremely hot with short hair.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I like long hair, but it doesn't matter. I'm in no position to be so choosey and selective. hah.~ :eyes


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm open to either or-- i'm not super picky-- or picky at all, now that I think about it.. but for whatever reason, I tend to gravitate toward longer-haired ladies.. but if sinead O'conner said 'come hither', i wouldn't hesitate..


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

cube said:


> I think some girls can look extremely hot with short hair.


Yep. I'm just damned amazing that way. :cig

Seriously, hair length was never a big issue for me when I was dating. I never wanted to impose standards on a guy that he might try to impose on me. Because I've had short hair most of my life. And it's staying that way.

And let me clear up one common misconception: A female with short hair does not mean she is a lesbian. It's such a simple thing to remember, kids. Really.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

doesn't matter


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me, either. The girl I had a crush on for years had short hair, and by short, I mean that it could have been a guy's haircut. Generally, though, most women look better with long hair.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't care, personally. I guess it depends on the person. To me, some people look better with long hair, while some are more suited for short.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

The shortest I go for is when she has just enough hair to put it in a ponytail. The longest is maybe a little past the shoulders. Somewhere between there. Although.. boob-length hair is hot too.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't know why, but it seems like i'm either attracted to short girls with short hair or tall girls with long hair :stu


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I like short hair on my men, bald is good too.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I like shorter hair on men, been around military men, although, once in a while, I'll talk with someone that has long hair, then I'll develop an attraction, but I wouldn't have noticed them if it wasn't for their personalty. :con


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I like all types of hair, but shorter hair on a girl for me is definitely a turn-on.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I definitely prefer longer hair on girls. It's beautiful, luscious, feminine, sexy... :troll

Dammit I need a girlfriend...


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

It really doesn't matter. As long as it's kept clean and nice when it's longer. I am trying to keep my hair longer than my boyfriend's, though. Which means I really can't cut my hair too much...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

It really depends on the girl.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i agree that it varies based on what suits each particular woman best but as triste said i like long hair in general...that being said, i've had crushes on girls with short or even shaved heads


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

doesn't matter


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Longer, but not too too long on guys.


----------

